# Primary Fermenter leaking at spigot



## TNFISHRMAN (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a Plastic Bucket with Spigot that I was going to use as a Primary Fermenter, but it is leaking around the washers on the spigot. What can I do to stop it from leaking? This is a new bucket that I purchased from my local wine supplies store to use in botting. The spigot was tight when I installed it and tightened up the retaining nut. But, it still leaked some while I was bottling. I just didn't want to run in to a mess by trying to use it as a primary. Also, are there any issues to using a bucket w/spigot as a Primary? Thanks for any info. Lynn


----------



## RAMROD (Jul 19, 2005)

The spigot should of had two rubber gasket's one for out side of the bucket and the other for inside and under the nut. No problem using this for a primary when you get the leak stopped. Good luck


----------



## TNFISHRMAN (Jul 19, 2005)

Ramrod, it did have two rubber gaskets and I put one on each side like I was supposed to, but it still leaks. Don't know what to try. May order another spigot and try that. I really wanted a fast flow spigot, but could not wait for it to get here. Thanks for the info. Lynn


----------



## Hippie (Jul 19, 2005)

Either the nut is too tight, or not tight enough, or the hole has burrs around the edges and is not smooth on both sides. Sometimes those thangs can be a pain in the butt to get just right. Good luck.





*Edited by: Hippie *


----------



## TNFISHRMAN (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks Hippie


----------



## geocorn (Jul 21, 2005)

It depends on which spigot you have. I try to sell only the fast flow spigot, as I have fewer issues with it. Follow Hippie's advice and try to re-seat the spigot. It will leak if you over tighten it.


----------

